# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Կենսական էներգիա

## impression

Վերջերս, կապված առողջական որոշ խնդիրների հետ, սկսել եմ բավականին մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն ամենին, թե ինչ եմ ուտում, ինչ եմ խմում և ընդհանրապես ինչպես եմ անցկացնում օրս: Այն իհարկե դեռ շատ հեռու է նրանից, ինչ պետք է լինի կամ կուզենայի, որ լիներ, բայց դե իրոք աշխատում եմ, որ աստիճանաբար ձերբազատվեմ սխալ ապրելակերպին բնորոշ սովորություններից ու սնունդից: Բացի այդ, սկսել եմ նաև մեծ ուշադրություն դարձնել այն ամենին, ինչից ես ոչ միայն հագեցնում եմ ստամոքսս, այլ էներգիայի պակասս: Լիքը բան եմ կարդացել արդեն, մի երկու օրից էլ հանդիպելու եմ հին ու լավ ընկերներիցս մեկի հետ, ով զբաղվում է ասեղնաբուժությամբ ու բուժիչ մերսումներով, որ կոնսուլտացիա անի, թե ոնց անեմ, որ կյանքիս որակը /նկատի ունեմ առողջական/ մի քիչ բարձրանա: 

Իմ հիմնական խնդիրն էներգիայի պակասն է: Ես անընդհատ հոգնած եմ ու գրեթե միշտ՝ վատ տրամադրությամբ: Բայց քանի որ իրականում կենսուրախ եմ, մոտս սարսափելի դիսկոմֆորտ է իմ էս վիճակից: Ու թեման բացելու նպատակն էր ձեզնից էլ ինչ-որ կարծիքներ ու խորհուրդներ լսելը, թե ինչպես կարելի է ստանալ ավելի շատ էներգիա: Իմ կարդացած նյութերում գտել եմ թե օգտակար, թե զվարճալի, թե ուղղակի անհեթեթ բաներ, բայց դրանցից առանձնացրել եմ մի քանի կարևոր կետեր, որոնք հանդիպում էին գրեթե ամենուր.

ա. ճիշտ սնվել, սննդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը պետք է բաղկացած լինի բանջարեղենից ու մրգից:
բ. հաճախակի գնալ զբոսնելու, կտրվել «քաղաքային» կյանքից
գ. երկար չմնալ համակարգչի դիմաց, նախընտրելի է քնելուց գոնե երկու ժամ առաջ ընդհանրապես այն անջատել, ու ոչ էլ հեռուստացույցին մոտենալ /է հա բա ի՞նչ անես/
դ. թողնել ծխելը
ե. կոֆեին օգտագործել խիստ չափավոր
զ. խուսափել քաղցր ու ծանրամարս կերակուրներից
է. զբաղվել որևէ սպորտաձևով /շախմատը օյին չի/
ը. շփվել այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր քեզ չեն «ծանրացնում» իրենց խնդիրներով
թ. ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից
ժ. տունը մաքրել ավելորդ իրերից

դեռ որ էսքանը գիտեմ, ու դրանցից մի երկուսն են իմ առօրյայի մաս կազմում: 
Եթե ունեք մտքեր, որոնցով կցանկանայիք կիսվել, շատ լավ կլիներ:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), Claudia Mori (22.08.2013), E-la Via (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Արշակ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ա. ճիշտ սնվել, սննդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը պետք է բաղկացած լինի բանջարեղենից ու մրգից:
> բ. հաճախակի գնալ զբոսնելու, կտրվել «քաղաքային» կյանքից
> գ. երկար չմնալ համակարգչի դիմաց, նախընտրելի է քնելուց գոնե երկու ժամ առաջ ընդհանրապես այն անջատել, ու ոչ էլ հեռուստացույցին մոտենալ /է հա բա ի՞նչ անես/
> դ. թողնել ծխելը
> ե. կոֆեին օգտագործել խիստ չափավոր
> զ. խուսափել քաղցր ու ծանրամարս կերակուրներից
> է. զբաղվել որևէ սպորտաձևով /շախմատը օյին չի/
> ը. շփվել այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր քեզ չեն «ծանրացնում» իրենց խնդիրներով
> թ. ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից
> ...


Վերջերս հաճախ եմ հանդիպում էն կարծիքին, որ քնի բիոլոգիական ռիթմերից շատ բան է կախված: Գոյություն ունեն քնի բիոլոգիական ռիթմեր, եթե մարդը հաշվի չի առնում քնի բիոլոգիական ռիթմերը, քնում է երբ ուզում է, արթնանում է երբ ուզում է ապա զրկում է իրեն կենսական էներգիայից: Քնի համար ամենակարեւոր ժամերն են 23-00-ից մինչեւ 2-30-3-00. Հենց էտ ժամերին է ակտիվորեն արտադրվում քնի հորմոնը: 

Կենսական էներգիայի գնխավոր աղբյուրներն են՝
Օդը
Ջուրը
Արեւը
Սնունդը

Պետք է հաճախակի լինել մաքուր օդում, պետք է շատ ջուր խմել՝ առնվազն 2 լիտր: Ամռանը պարտադիր պետք է օգտագործել արեւի էներգիան, հաճախակի ընդունել արեւի լոգանքները, պետք է օգտագործել էնպիսի սնունդ, որը հագեցած է լույսի էներգիայով, այսինքն միրգ բանջարեղեն:

Սրանք էներգիայի հիմնական աղբյուրներն են: Բայց, գոյություն ունեն էներգիայի ոչ պակաս կարեւոր աղբյուրներ: Նշեմ թե որոնք են կոնկրետ ինձ համար:
Աստվածային էներգիա
Երաժշտություն
Պար
հումոր
երեխաներ
կենդանիներ
հակառակ սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ
ընկերներ
սիրած զբաղմունք

Էս թեման շատ ծավալուն թեմա է, բացի էներգիայի աղբյուրներից կան բազմաթիվ գորոններ, որոնք մարդուց խլում են կենսական էներգիան: Սրա վերաբերյալ շատ մանրամասն տեղեկություն կարող եք ստանալ Վադիմ Զելանդի <<трансерфинг реальности>> գրքից:

Շատ կարեւոր է իմանալ, թե որոնք են այն գործոնները որոնք մարդուց խլում են կենսական էներգիան: Էլեմենտար օրինակ, երբ մարդը չափազանց մեծ նշանակություն է տալիս ինչ որ երեւույթի ապա խախտում է բնության հավասարակշռությունը, բնությունը մշտապես ձգտում է հավասարակշռության, եւ մշտապաես փորձում է չեզոքացնել հավասարակշռության խախտման աղբյուրը: Եթե մարդը իր մտքերով, իր ապրելակերպով, իր գաղափարներով մշտապես մշտապես խախտում է բնության հավասարակշռությունը ապա հանդիպում է չափազանց ուժեղ հակազդման, մոտավորապես դա նման է էն բանին երբ մարդ փորձում է լողալ հոսանքին հակառակ, պատկերացրեք թե ինչ մեծ հակազդման է հանդիպում, եւ էտ պահին ինչ քանակությամբ էներգիա է վատնում:Սա շատ կարեւոր է, խորհուրդ կտամ սա շատ լուրջ ուսումնասիրել, եթե էներգիայի հետ նման լուրջ խնդիրներ ունեք, ապա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ լողում եք հոսանքին հակառակ:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), E-la Via (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Մոռացա նշել, յոգայի մեջ կան շատ լավ շնչառական վարժություններ, որոնք ավելացնում են կենսական էներգիան, կոչվում է՝ պրանայամա:

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

impressin ջան, գտածդ խորհուրդները լավն են: Իմ փորձից ելնելով՝ ասեմ, որ դրանց նույնիսկ մասնակի կիրառումը կարող է մի շարք դրական փոփոխություններ բերել: Խիստ կիրառման մասին էլ չասեմ…

Մի քանի կետ էլ ես ավելացնեմ.
1. Մայիս ամսից մինչև հոկտեմբերի կեսերը "արևաորսությամբ" զբաղվել, ասել ա թե, հնարավորինս շատ (այնքան, որքան քո օրգանիզմի համար է ընդունելի) արևային լոգանքներ ընդունել:
2. Կոնտրաստ ցնցուղ:  Դաժան ա, բայց ոնց ա ուշքի բերում, թարմացնում, ապատիկ վիճակից հանում:
3. Հնարավորության դեպքում ամիսը գոնե մեկ անգամ գնալ շոգեբաղնիք:
4. Ուսումնասիրել ցիգուն կամ տայցզի: Առանձնապես խորը չեմ ուսումնասիրել, բայց առողջության բարելավման համար նախատեսված , հատկապես սկսնակիների համար ֆիզիկական վարժությունները օգնում են հավասարակշռվելու, ինչպես նաև էներգիան վերականգնելու հարցում:

Էս ամենին հետևողական մոտենալոց, օրգանիզմը քչից-շատից կարգավորելուց հետո, կարևոր է սովորել օրգանիզկի ձայնը լսել: Էդ դեպքում շատ բաներ անում ես առանց ինչ-որ տեղից խելոք խորհուրդներ կարդալու ու հետո որ սկսում ես հետաքրքրվել, հասկանում ես, որ լավ էլ խելքը գլխին բաներ ես արել:


Ու հա, չմոռանալ երբեմն-երբեմն էս բոլոր կետերը գրողի ծոցն  ուղարկել ու անել լրիվ հակառակը կամ անսպասելին  :Wink: :

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), Claudia Mori (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## impression

մի քանի կարևոր կետեր էլ մոռացա նշել, ոնց որ արդեն ասացիք, ջրի ու քնելու մասին.
օրական հնարավորինս շատ ջուր օգտագործել
աշխատել ամեն օր քնել ու արթնանալ նույն ժամերին

----------

Claudia Mori (22.08.2013), E-la Via (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լիլ, քո ասած պրոբլեմից ես էլ եմ ունեցել: Առաջ ինձ համար օրն օր չէր, եթե ցերեկը չքնեի, շաբաթը շաբաթ չէր, եթե գոնե մի երկու օր նորմալ չդեպրեսվեի ու լիքը անդուր պաթոլոգիական բաներ: Ահագին հարցեր դզվեցին, երբ Հայաստանից գնացի (օրինակ, վաղուց արդեն մոռացել եմ, թե ցերեկը քնելն ինչ ա): Իսկ դեպրեսիվությունս (ու որոշ այլ սիմպտոմներ) լրիվ անցան, երբ սկսեցի շաբաթը վեց օր յոգայի գնալ: Անկեղծ ասած, էդ մեդիտացիա-ֆլան-ֆստաններին էդքան չեմ հավատում (սենց թե նենց մեդիտացիան համարյա չեմ հասկանում, որովհետև դրան շարժումներ չեն ուղեկցում, իսկ եթե մի բան էլ հասկանում եմ, քիչ ա մնում՝ փռթկամ ծիծաղից), բայց բուն վարժություններն իսկականից ահագին բան փոխում են: Ասածս ինչ ա: Հա, սնունդիս մեջ էլ առանձնապես բան չեմ փոխել, մենակ օրը երեք-չորս անգամ սնվում եմ, բայց նենց չի, որ վնասակար սնունդ ընդհանրապես չեմ ընդունում: Սուրճն էլ նույն հին օրը երեք անգամն ա: Ասածս ինչ ա: Որ գամ Երևան, գալի՞ս ես միասին յոգայի գնանք  :Jpit:

----------

Claudia Mori (22.08.2013), E-la Via (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մի քանի կարևոր կետեր էլ մոռացա նշել, ոնց որ արդեն ասացիք, ջրի ու քնելու մասին.
> օրական հնարավորինս շատ ջուր օգտագործել
> աշխատել ամեն օր քնել ու արթնանալ նույն ժամերին


Ըհը, էս երկրորդը հատկապես Հայաստանում լուրջ խնդիր ա: Ով երբ պատահի քնում ու արթնանում ա, հետո էլ դժգոհում, թե ցերեկը քնկոտ ա: Պարզ ա, որ եթե հինգին քնես, ութին զարթնես, քնկոտ կլինես: Դա իմ ամենամեծ սարսափներից ա Հայաստան գալիս, որովհետև կանտրոլս կորցնում եմ:

----------

Brian_Boru (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## impression

յոգայի չգիտեմ մի տեսակ ես էլ ավելի շատ մեդիտացիայի կողմնակից եմ, ու նույն պատճառով, որ շարժվել պետք չի  :Jpit:  իսկ յոգայից մեռնում եմ ուղղակի նենց ա ծիծաղս գալիս, բայց դե իհարկե ընդունում եմ, որ ճիշտ ու որակյալ վարժությունները լիքը բան կփոխեն դեպի լավը  :Smile:

----------


## Claudia Mori

Լիլ ջան յոգան շատ լավ բան է, հատկապես երբ գլխի վրա ես բարձրանում  :Jpit:   Բայց եթե վարժությունները խնդալու են կարող ես ուղղակի մեդիտացիոն յոգայի գնալ, որից հետո սառը ջուրը մտնել ամբողջ մարմնով: Ես դեռ ռիսկ չեմ արել, բայց ասում են հո կայֆ չի համ էլ բոլոր վիրուսները մահանում են ի տարբերություն տաք ջրի: 

Շատ է օգնում, երբ հայտնվում ես լրիվ օտար միջավայրում ու լրիվ օտար մարդկանց մեջ, բայց պետք է թեթեւ վերեբերվես նրանց, չկապվես, ու հաստատ օգնում է:

Ճիշտ է հրաժարվիր բացասականը կրող մարդկանց հետ շձվելուց՝ հատկապես էներգետիկ վամպիռներից: Մամա ջան, ես դրանցից վախում եմ  :Scare: այ իրանք էներգիա ուտելու հակում ունեն:

Մեկ էլ պուճուրիկ երեխաների հետ շփվելն ա հավես, հատկապես երբ կապրիզնի չեն ու չեն լացում:

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> ա. ճիշտ սնվել, սննդի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը պետք է բաղկացած լինի բանջարեղենից ու մրգից:
> բ. հաճախակի գնալ զբոսնելու, կտրվել «քաղաքային» կյանքից
> գ. երկար չմնալ համակարգչի դիմաց, նախընտրելի է քնելուց գոնե երկու ժամ առաջ ընդհանրապես այն անջատել, ու ոչ էլ հեռուստացույցին մոտենալ /է հա բա ի՞նչ անես/
> դ. թողնել ծխելը
> ե. կոֆեին օգտագործել խիստ չափավոր
> զ. խուսափել քաղցր ու ծանրամարս կերակուրներից
> է. զբաղվել որևէ սպորտաձևով /շախմատը օյին չի/
> ը. շփվել այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր քեզ չեն «ծանրացնում» իրենց խնդիրներով
> թ. ազատվել ավելորդ քաշից
> ժ. տունը մաքրել ավելորդ իրերից


է. շուտ քնել (11-ին), շուտ արթնանալ (7-ին)
ը. համակարգչի առաջ ժամերով չնստել, հատկապես՝ գիշերները!

Սննդի հետ կապված: Վերջերս մի գիրք էի կարդում "Fit For Life", էնտեղ նրա մասին էր, որ մեր էներգիան ամենաշատ կլանող պրոցեսը մարսողությունն է. ու հենց սխալ սննդի հետևանքով է, որ մարդիկ հա հոգնած են: Մարսողությունը թեթևացնելու ու էներգիա խնայելու համար ինքն առաջարկում էր հետևյալը.
- առավոտից սկսած մինչև կեսօր՝ ժամը 12-ը ուտել միայն մրգեր (լիքը ու բազմազան)
- խիստ պահպանել ութ ժամանոց երեք ցիկլերը՝ հիմնական սննդի ընդունում (12-ից մինչև երեկոյան 8), դրանից հետո ոչ մի ուտելիք, քանի որ կխախտվեն հետագա երկու ցիկլերը՝ վերամշակում (երեկոյան 8-ից մինչև առավոտվա 4), ավելորդ նյութերից ազատում (առավոտվա 4-ից մինչև ցերեկվա 12)
- լիքը ջուր խմելու փոխարեն՝ էն օրական ութ բաժակ, որ շատ դետոլոգներ են առաջարկում, ընդունել «բնական հեղուկ»՝ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր, որովհետև հենց դրանք ունեն էն «ջուրը», որն անհրաժեշտ է մեր օրգանիզմին. սննդի 70% տոկոսը պիտի կազմված լինի հենց իրենցից՝ ինչքան թարմ վիճակում, էնքան լավ (չէ, ինքը բուսակերություն չի քարոզում)
- ուտելուց հետևել նրան, որ սնունդը կազմված լինի բանջարեղենից (թարմ ու եփած) և դրան գումարած ևս մի սննդատեսակ (ոչ բանջարեղենային), բայց միայն մեկը. դա կարող է լինել հաց, կամ պանիր, կամ մի կտոր միս, կամ ձուկ, կամ բրինձ, կամ էլ ասենք կարտոֆիլ (էդ անիծվածը եփված վիճակում մաքուր օսլա է, դրան բանջարեղեն չասեք), բայց երբեք ոչ դրանցից երկուսը կամ երեքը միասին, որովհետև մարսողությունը ծանրաբեռնվում է, ու գնում է ահավոր մեծ էներգիայի կորուստ (մի խոսքով, ոչ մի հաց ու պանիր միասին), բացառություն կարող են կազմել միայն ածխաջրերով հարուստ երկու տեսակի սննդամթերքները, ասենք՝ ոսպն ու բրինձը միասին
- հաջորդ սնունդը ընդունել նախորդից չորս ժամ հետո միայն, էն էլ եթե խիստ պահպանվել է «բանջարեղեն + միայն մեկ տեսակի ոչ բանջարեղենային» կանոնը, այլապես պիտի սպասել առնվազն ութ ժամ՝ մինչև նախորդ «խառը» սնունդը մարսվի
- միրգ ուտել միայն երբ ստամոքսը դատարկ է՝ առավոտյան կամ նախորդ սննդից չորս ժամ հետո

Գիրքը ժամանակին բեստսելեր է եղել. հեղինակն էլ խոստանում է, որ նման սննդի դեպքում մարդ երբեք ոչ ավելորդ քաշ կունենա, ոչ էլ էներգիայի պակաս: 
Ընկերուհիս է էդպես սնվում. հեղինակի ասածները ոնց որ թե համապատասխանում են իրականությանը:

----------

E-la Via (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013), Արշակ (23.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վազգեն (23.08.2013)

----------


## impression

ես երեկ իմացա, որ ինձ բուժման կուրս ա սպասվում, ոնց արտահայտվեց ծանոթս՝ օրգանիզմդ էնքան ես հալումաշ արել, որ արդեն ինքնուրույն վերականգնվել չի կարողանում
տենց, ես մյուս շաբաթվանից սկսելու եմ բուժումներ, որից հետո արդեն իսկականից կանցնեմ նորմալ կենսակերպի, թե չէ ես արդեն օրվա մեջ երկու-երեք ժամ եմ հասկանում, թե ինչ ա կատարվում, մնացած ժամանակ կամ քնած եմ, կամ էլ մտածում եմ՝ ոնց հարմարացնեմ՝ քնեմ  :Jpit:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> 1. Մայիս ամսից մինչև հոկտեմբերի կեսերը "արևաորսությամբ" զբաղվել, ասել ա թե, հնարավորինս շատ (այնքան, որքան քո օրգանիզմի համար է ընդունելի) արևային լոգանքներ ընդունել:


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով (ու բժշկական հիգիենայի դասախոսների համեստ կարծիքներով :Smile:  ) արևորսությունը մեր երկրում հակառակ ռեժիմով ավելի ա պետք՝ հոկտեմբերից մայիս, որովհետև մայիսից հոկտեմբեր մեկ ա ճառագայթման մակարդակը նորմայից մի բան էլ շատ ա, պետք ա մնացած ամիսներին աշխատես լրացնես:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռիփ, բայց կարելի ա առանց տենց սնվելու էլ էներգիայի պակաս չունենալ  :Jpit: 
Հա, ինչ վերաբերում ա «բնական» հեղուկ ստանալուն, սպանեք, դա ինձ մոտ չի ստացվել: Փորձել եմ տոննաներով միրգ ուտել: Ստամոքսս լցվում ա, իսկ ծարավը չի անցնում: Պիտի նորմալ մի բաժակ ջուր քաշես գլուխդ, որ ծարավը հագենա:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013), impression (22.08.2013)

----------


## impression

օրական երկու լիտր ջուր եմ խմում, մինիմում, ամբողջ օրը ջրի շիշը ձեռս ֆռֆռում եմ, ամեն պուլպուլակից էլ օգտվում  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> յոգայի չգիտեմ մի տեսակ ես էլ ավելի շատ մեդիտացիայի կողմնակից եմ, ու նույն պատճառով, որ շարժվել պետք չի  իսկ յոգայից մեռնում եմ ուղղակի նենց ա ծիծաղս գալիս, բայց դե իհարկե ընդունում եմ, որ ճիշտ ու որակյալ վարժությունները լիքը բան կփոխեն դեպի լավը


Լիլ, բա սաղ իմաստն էդ շաժվելն ա  :Jpit:  Այսինքն, համ սպորտով ես զբաղվում, համ նյութափոխանակությունդ ես լավացնում, իսկ ամենակարևորը՝ ոչ թե հոգնում-ընկնում ես պարապմունքից հետո, այլ լրիվ ռելաքս վիճակ ա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ չես էլ քրտնում, հետևաբար դուշի կարիք չկա:

----------

impression (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> օրական երկու լիտր ջուր եմ խմում, մինիմում, ամբողջ օրը ջրի շիշը ձեռս ֆռֆռում եմ, ամեն պուլպուլակից էլ օգտվում


Դու գրածս կարդացել ե՞ս:



> *լիքը ջուր խմելու փոխարեն*՝ էն օրական ութ բաժակ, որ շատ դետոլոգներ են առաջարկում, ընդունել «բնական հեղուկ»՝ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր, որովհետև հենց դրանք ունեն էն «ջուրը», որն անհրաժեշտ է մեր օրգանիզմին. սննդի 70% տոկոսը պիտի կազմված լինի հենց իրենցից՝ ինչքան թարմ վիճակում, էնքան լավ

----------


## impression

դու էլ Բյուրինը կարդա, չեմ հագենում էդ անտեր մրգեղենից, հո զոռով չի՞

----------

Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Դու գրածս կարդացել ե՞ս:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				լիքը ջուր խմելու փոխարեն՝ էն օրական ութ բաժակ, որ շատ դետոլոգներ են առաջարկում, ընդունել «բնական հեղուկ»՝ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր, որովհետև հենց դրանք ունեն էն «ջուրը», որն անհրաժեշտ է մեր օրգանիզմին. սննդի 70% տոկոսը պիտի կազմված լինի հենց իրենցից՝ ինչքան թարմ վիճակում, էնքան լավ


Բնական հեղուկ ու հիմնականում ջրից մեծ օսմոտիկ ճնշում, որևէ գիտական ուսումնասիրության ծանոթ չեմ էս թեմայով, բայց ինձ թվումա ծարավը մրգերով հագեցնելը շաատ դժվար կլինի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու գրածս կարդացել ե՞ս:


Հա, կարդացել եմ: Իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա, որ հնարավոր չի օրական ջրի պաշարը միրգ-բանջարեղենով ստանալ (սա տեսականորեն), իսկ գործնականորեն միրգ-բանջարեղենն իմ ծարավը չի հագեցնում: Պիտի ջուր խմեմ:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

> Բնական հեղուկ ու հիմնականում ջրից մեծ օսմոտիկ ճնշում, որևէ գիտական ուսումնասիրության ծանոթ չեմ էս թեմայով, բայց ինձ թվումա ծարավը մրգերով հագեցնելը շաատ դժվար կլինի:


Ինձ թվում է տեղյակ ես, որ մրգերն ու բանջարաղենը մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված. օրինակ՝ վարունգի մոտ 95% ջուր է: Դա էլ հենց նկատի ունի էդ գրքի հեղինակը. որ արժի ավելի շատ բանջարեղանի ու մրգի մեջ պարունակվող ջուրն օգտագործել, քան ծորակից հոսող, որովհետև առաջինն ավելի առողջարար է ու հենց էն է, ինչ մեր օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ է:
Օրինակ՝ հումակերները հազվադեպ են ջրի կարիք զգում, որովհետև ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ հեղուկը ստանում են թարմ պտուղներից:

----------


## ivy

> Հա, կարդացել եմ: Իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա, որ հնարավոր չի օրական ջրի պաշարը միրգ-բանջարեղենով ստանալ (սա տեսականորեն), իսկ գործնականորեն միրգ-բանջարեղենն իմ ծարավը չի հագեցնում: Պիտի ջուր խմեմ:


Բյուր, բայց ես քեզ չէի գրել...

----------


## impression

բա Բյուր, քեզ հո չէր ասի՝ ԲԵՆԶԻՆ ՉԿԱ, քեզ կասեր՝ բենզին չկա...  :Wink:

----------

Նարե91 (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ինձ թվում է տեղյակ ես, որ մրգերն ու բանջարաղենը մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված. օրինակ՝ վարունգի մոտ 95% ջուր է: Դա էլ հենց նկատի ունի էդ գրքի հեղինակը. որ արժի ավելի շատ բանջարեղանի ու մրգի մեջ պարունակվող ջուրն օգտագործել, քան ծորակից հոսող, որովհետև առաջինն ավելի առողջարար է ու հենց էն է, ինչ մեր օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ է:
> Օրինակ՝ հումակերները հազվադեպ են ջրի կարիք զգում, որովհետև ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ հեղուկը ստանում են թարմ պտուղներից:


տեղյակ եմ, բայց հանքային աղեր/շաքար էլ կա, դրանք օսմոտիկ ճնշումը բարձրացնում են, իսկ մարդը ծարավ ա զգում երբ օսմոտիկ ճնշումն արյան մեջ բարձր ա, դրա համար էլ ինձ տեսականորեն քիչ հավանական ա թվում հագենալը: Իհարկե հնարավոր ա որ որոշ մրգերի մոտ հիպոտոնիկ լինի միջբջջային հեղուկը, ու էդ օգնի, դրա համար նախապես ասեցի որ ոչ մի տենց հետազոտության ծանոթ չեմ ))
Չեմ ուզում էս թեմայում անձնականհարց տամ, բայց դու հիմա հումակեր ու բուսակեր ե՞ս:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում է տեղյակ ես, որ մրգերն ու բանջարաղենը մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված. օրինակ՝ վարունգի մոտ 95% ջուր է: Դա էլ հենց նկատի ունի էդ գրքի հեղինակը. որ արժի ավելի շատ բանջարեղանի ու մրգի մեջ պարունակվող ջուրն օգտագործել, քան ծորակից հոսող, որովհետև առաջինն ավելի առողջարար է ու հենց էն է, ինչ մեր օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ է:
> Օրինակ՝ հումակերները հազվադեպ են ջրի կարիք զգում, որովհետև ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ հեղուկը ստանում են թարմ պտուղներից:


Ռիփ, բայց մեկ ա, էլի չեմ պատկերացնում: Թող վարունգի 95%-ը ջուր լինի: Օրը քանի՞ հատ վարունգ պիտի ուտես, որ համ ստամոքսդ չլցվի, համ էլ օրգանիզմիդ պահանջած 1.5-2լ-ը ստանաս: Բացի դրանից, վարունգ ուտելուց մեկ ա ստամոքսը լցվում ա, մինչդեռ ստամոքսը հատուկ հատված ունի, որի շնորհիվ մաքուր հեղուկը (այսինքն, ծամածի հետ խառնված չէ) միանգամից անցնում ա 12-մատնյա աղի: Արդյունքում՝ 2լ ջուր խմելը հեչ էլ անիրատեսական չի դառնում: Չէ, սխալ ասեցի: Սովորաբար կես լիտրը միրգ-բանջարեղենից ա գալիս, 1.5-ը պետք ա մաքուր ջրի տեսքով մտնի:

Իսկ կասե՞ս ինչով ա վարունգի H2O-ն ծորակի H2O-ից առողջարար, մանավանդ եթե էդ վարունգն աճում ա նույն երկրում, որտեղի ծորակի ջրից ես խմում:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Օք, ժողովուրդ ջան, ձեզ բարի քննարկումներ  :Smile:

----------


## impression

չեմ ուզում հակաճառել, բայց ինձ թվում ա ստեղ հումակերի հարցը չի, մարդ կա ուղղակի ահավոր քիչ ա ջուր խմում, օրինակ՝ մամաս
իսկ ես ամբողջ կյանքում ահավոր շատ եմ խմել, ամբողջ օրը բանուգործս ջուր խմելն էր, ու կապ չունի՝ ինչ եմ ուտում, անգամ վարունգ ուտելիս ես պահանջ ունեմ դրա հետ նորմալ ջուր խմելու

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), E-la Via (23.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Ռիփ, բայց մեկ ա, էլի չեմ պատկերացնում: Թող վարունգի 95%-ը ջուր լինի: Օրը քանի՞ հատ վարունգ պիտի ուտես, որ համ ստամոքսդ չլցվի, համ էլ օրգանիզմիդ պահանջած 1.5-2լ-ը ստանաս: Բացի դրանից, վարունգ ուտելուց մեկ ա ստամոքսը լցվում ա, մինչդեռ ստամոքսը հատուկ հատված ունի, որի շնորհիվ մաքուր հեղուկը (այսինքն, ծամածի հետ խառնված չէ) միանգամից անցնում ա 12-մատնյա աղի: Արդյունքում՝ 2լ ջուր խմելը հեչ էլ անիրատեսական չի դառնում: Չէ, սխալ ասեցի: Սովորաբար կես լիտրը միրգ-բանջարեղենից ա գալիս, 1.5-ը պետք ա մաքուր ջրի տեսքով մտնի:
> 
> Իսկ կասե՞ս ինչով ա վարունգի H2O-ն ծորակի H2O-ից առողջարար, մանավանդ եթե էդ վարունգն աճում ա նույն երկրում, որտեղի ծորակի ջրից ես խմում:


+ Վարունգի ցելյուլոզը ջուրը կլանում ա,դրա համար ստամոքսը լցված ա դառնում  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> չեմ ուզում հակաճառել, բայց ինձ թվում ա ստեղ հումակերի հարցը չի, մարդ կա ուղղակի ահավոր քիչ ա ջուր խմում, օրինակ՝ մամաս
> իսկ ես ամբողջ կյանքում ահավոր շատ եմ խմել, ամբողջ օրը բանուգործս ջուր խմելն էր, ու կապ չունի՝ ինչ եմ ուտում, անգամ վարունգ ուտելիս ես պահանջ ունեմ դրա հետ նորմալ ջուր խմելու


Ես էլ սաղ օրը խմում եմ)) էլի կապ չունի ինչ եմ ուտում, միշտ ծարավ եմ  :Dntknw:

----------

impression (23.08.2013), Նարե91 (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իդեալական բանաձևը ղարաբաղցիներինն ա՝ օդը թոթը թվանքի կոթը…

Ես էլ եմ փդել ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ ա ինձ պետք, բայց ժամանակս չեմ կարողանում հերիքացնել  :Sad:

----------


## impression

բա գրի իմանանք, Բագ  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Իդեալական բանաձևը ղարաբաղցիներինն ա՝ օդը թոթը թվանքի կոթը…
> 
> Ես էլ եմ փդել ու գիտեմ, թե ինչ ա ինձ պետք, բայց ժամանակս չեմ կարողանում հերիքացնել


Իդեալական բանաձևը Ռուֆի էն օրագրի վերնագիրն ա՝ sex, drugs and rock and roll  :Jpit:

----------

Brian_Boru (23.08.2013), Ձայնալար (23.08.2013), Նարե91 (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նոր բան չկա, չծխել, կոֆե չխմել, սպորտով զբաղվել՝ շաբաթական 3 անգամ:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), impression (23.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

Չնայած շատերը ասեցին, բայց ես էլ իմ մի քանի թոփ կանոնները գրեմ  :Smile: 
*Գիշերը շուտ քնել, շուտ արթնանալ։* Էս ահավոր կարևոր ա։ Բուական հակումներ ունեցողներին մի քիչ դժվար ա սենց ռեժիմի մեջ ընկնելը, բայց համառության դեպքում ստացվում ա։ Ով փորձել ա գիտի. արևածագին արթուն լինելը մի այլ կարգի պոզիտիվ էներգիայով ու կենսուրախությամբ ա լցնում։ Իսկ ուշ քնելը դեպրեսիայի բուն ա։ Հլը ինքներդ փորձեք հիշել ձեր ծանոթներին, ու կնկատեք, որ համարյա բոլոր ուշ քնողները մշտական դեպրեսիվ վիճակներում են, իսկ շուտ քնողները հիմնականում կենսուրախ են։*Թեթև սնունդ*. հա՛մ բովանդակության առումով՝ ինչքան հնարավոր ա միրգ–բանջարեղենը մեծ տոկոս կազմի, հա՛մ քանակի։ Մի թափից ստամոքսը շատ պետք չի լցնել։*Ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինել ու ցանկալի ա մաքուր օդին։*
Մեկ էլ, էս ֆիզիկական մասից բացի, մի քիչ ավելի նուրբ երկու կանոն, որոնց հետևելը օգնում ա կուտակել կենսական էներգիա ու չհետևելը՝ սպառում.
*ժամանակ առ ժամանակ մնացեք միայնակ սեփական մտքերի ու զգացողությունների հետ*, թեկուզ գոնե օրական մի կես ժամ։ Ուշադրություն. հեռուստացույց նայելը, գիրք կարդալը կամ ինտերնետում լռվելը սեփական մտքերի հետ մենակ մնալ չի  :Jpit:  Կարելի ա ուղղակի հարմար նստել ու մտածել, երազել(բայց ոչ պարկել ու բժժել)։ Սովորաբար առավոտյան ու երեկոյան ա լավ ստացվում։ Սա ահագին շողուլի գցող, windows–ի ֆորմատ անելու պես էֆեկտ ա ունենում։*Խուսափել շատախոսելուց։* Շատախոսելը մեկ–մեկ հավես ա, բայց ցածր ՕԳԳ–ով ստից–մտից խոսելը որ մի քիչ շատ ա լինում դատարկության զգացողություն ա առաջացնում, ներքին հոգեկան էներգիադ սպառվում ա։ Հատկապես եթե ամենօրյա բնույթ ա կրում։ Էս մի քիչ ինդիվիդուալ ա, գուցե շատերը չհամաձայնվեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում, կարծում եմ մենակ ես չի, որ նկատել եմ ես երևույթը։


Էս ասածներիս էֆեկտը ինքս իմ վրա շատ ուժեղ զգացել եմ։ Բայց ափսոս, որ հաճախ չեմ հետևում էս պարզ կանոններին  :Sad:  


էդ ծարավելու մասով որ վիճում էիք. իմ փորձից, եթե արդեն ծարավ ես՝ վարունգ ուտելով ծարավդ չես հագեցնի. պիտի ջուր խմես, բայց եթե սնունդդ մեծ մասամբ բանջարեղեն ու մրգեր են, անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ ես ծարավում ու հետևաբար ջուր խմելու կարիք զգում, քան խառը սնվելու դեպքում։

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), E-la Via (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), ivy (23.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վազգեն (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> մի քանի կարևոր կետեր էլ մոռացա նշել, ոնց որ արդեն ասացիք, ջրի ու քնելու մասին.
> օրական հնարավորինս շատ ջուր օգտագործել
> աշխատել ամեն օր քնել ու արթնանալ նույն ժամերին





> Բնական հեղուկ ու հիմնականում ջրից մեծ օսմոտիկ ճնշում, որևէ գիտական ուսումնասիրության ծանոթ չեմ էս թեմայով, բայց ինձ թվումա ծարավը մրգերով հագեցնելը շաատ դժվար կլինի:





> Ինձ թվում է տեղյակ ես, որ մրգերն ու բանջարաղենը մեծ մասամբ ջրից են կազմված. օրինակ՝ վարունգի մոտ 95% ջուր է: Դա էլ հենց նկատի ունի էդ գրքի հեղինակը. որ արժի ավելի շատ բանջարեղանի ու մրգի մեջ պարունակվող ջուրն օգտագործել, քան ծորակից հոսող, որովհետև առաջինն ավելի առողջարար է ու հենց էն է, ինչ մեր օրգանիզմին անհրաժեշտ է:
> Օրինակ՝ հումակերները հազվադեպ են ջրի կարիք զգում, որովհետև ամբողջ անհրաժեշտ հեղուկը ստանում են թարմ պտուղներից:


Չնայած հումակեր չեմ, բայց մի շաբաթ հումակերություն անելով՝ համոզվեցի, որ էդ դեպքում ջրի կարիք ընդհանրապես չի զգում օրգանիզմը։ Ճիշտ է, երբեմն առավոտյան մի քանի կում խմում էի, բայց զուտ խմելու համար, թե չէ՝ պահանջ չէի զգում ընդհանրապես, ու որ օրգանիզմիս լսեի, էդքանն էլ չէի խմի, ուղղակի քանի որ փորձ էի անում, մի քիչ վախեցա բացարձակապես ջուր չխմելուց  :Jpit: ։

Ջուր խմելու հետ կապված մի երկու բան էլ ասեմ։ Չնայած բոլոր գրառումները կարդացել եմ, բայց գուցե ասվել ա, չեմ նկատել, կներեք, եթե կրկնեմ։ Ուտելու ընթացքում ու ուտելուց հետո ջուր խմելն էլ ա ահագին էներգիա տանում, մարսողությունը վատացնում։ Պարզ ա, եթե մարդը տարիներով տենց ա արել, շատ դժվար կլինի չխմելը։ Ես ինքս էլ մինչև վերջին մի 6-7 տարին միշտ խմում էի համ ուտելու ընթացքում, համ հետո, ու միշտ էլ էդ պահին ունեցած բավարարվածության զգացողությանը հաջորդում էր ծանրության, դիսկոմֆորտի զգացողությունը։ Հետո սկսեցի ինձ ստիպելով ուղղակի դիմանալ ու էդ ժամանակ նախ նկատեցի, որ հիմնականում էդ սկիզբն ա դժվար, այսինքն՝ որ սկզբի, ասենք, 15-30 րոպեն դիմանում ես, չես խմում, հետո էդ կատաստրոֆիկ պահանջն անցնում ա։ Բացի դրանից, որոշ ժամանակ էդպես չխմելուց հետո արդեն նույնիսկ չէր էլ առաջանում ջուր խմելու պահանջ։ Հիմա արդեն 6-7 տարի ա՝ ես ո՛չ ուտելու ժամանակ, ո՛չ էլ հետո հեղուկներ չեմ օգտագործում (հա, էս ամենը մենակ ջրին չէր վերաբերում, այլ ընդհանրապես հեղուկներին), արդեն պահանջ էլ չեմ ունենում, լրիվ նորմալ ա դարձել ինձ համար չխմելը, ու էդ ծանրության զգացողությունը չեմ ունենում։ Ճիշտ ա, շատ հազվադեպ, երբ ծանրամարս և/կամ վնասակար ուտելիք եմ ուտում, անդիմադրելի պահանջ ա առաջանում ջուր խմելու, խմում եմ, բայց դրանք բացառություններ են, ու, իհարկե, իրենց բացասական ազդեցությունն անմիջապես էլ զգում եմ։ Ընդհանրապես ես ի ծնե շատ զգայուն ստամոքս ունեմ, ու էդ առումով իմ կողմից ցանկացած սխալ քայլի ազդեցությունն անմիջապես եմ զգում ստամոքսիս վրա։ Մի կողմից լավ չի, իհարկե, բայց մյուս կողմից էլ ինքն ինձ թույլ չի տալիս սխալվել  :Jpit: , ու ես իրեն դրա համար շնորհակալ եմ։ 

Ի դեպ, ինձ համար վստահելի աղբյուրների համաձայն, ինչպես նաև սեփական փորձի հիման վրա, կարող եմ ասել, որ ուտելուց հետո մոտ երկու–երեք ժամ խորհուրդ չի տրվում հեղուկ օգտագործել։ Եթե լսեք սեփական օրգանիզմին, ինքներդ էլ երևի կզգաք, թե երբ ա ժամանակը, զգալի չափով կախված ա նրանից, թե ինչ եք կերել։ Մի բան էլ եմ նկատել. ինչքան ծանրամարս ա ուտելիքը, էնքան ավելի շատ ա օրգանիզմը ջուր պահանջում։

----------

E-la Via (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), ivy (23.08.2013), Վազգեն (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան մոռացա ասել։ Էն, որ համարվում ա, որ, իբր, ցանկացած մարդ պիտի օրական 2-3 լ ջուր խմի, իմ կարծիքով, շատ սխալ բան ա։ Ախր մարդկանց թե՛ սննդակարգերը, թե՛ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը էնքան տարբեր են, որ բոլորին նույն թիվը վերագրելն ու տենց «պեչատելը» աբսուրդ ա։ Ասենք, պատկերացրեք, միրգ–բանջարեղեն չուտող կամ համարյա չուտող մարդուն ու հումակերին ասեն, որ նույն քանակի ջուր պիտի խմեն էն դեպքում, երբ մեկի սնունդը մեծ մասամբ ջրից ա կազմված, իսկ մյուսինը գրեթե չի պարունակում ջուր։ 

Ու հետո զոռով ջուր խմելն էլ մի բան չի ախր։ Կարդացել եմ, որ դա էլ իր վնասներն ունի։

----------

E-la Via (23.08.2013), ivy (23.08.2013), Արշակ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու ժամանակավորապես թռնեմ էս թեմայից  :LOL: ։

Շուտ քնելու մասին արդեն ահագին ասվեց։ Բայց մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ. էդ իմ սիրած թեման ա, էլի  :Jpit: ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ իսկական շուտն ինձ համար հինգին–վեցին արթնանալն ա, որովհետև էն զգացողությունը, որ մարդ ունենում ա էդ ժամերին արթնանալիս, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի բանի հետ չի կարող համեմատվել, կարևորը լույսը բացվելուց առաջ արթնանալն ու վեր կենալն ա, իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն տարբերություն չկա, թե որ ժամին, նկատի ունեմ էդ զգացողության առումով։ Թե չէ՝ ընդհանրապես շուտ քնելն ու շուտ արթնանալն ամեն դեպքում առողջարար ա ու շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան ուշ քնելն ու ուշ կամ շուտ արթնանալը։ Ուղղակի լուսաբացից առաջ արթնանալը մի լրիվ ուրիշ զգացողություն ա։ Ես դա կոչում եմ լուսաբացի էֆեկտ։ Ի դեպ, դրա մասին մի քանի անգամ գրրառում եմ արել բլոգումս, վերջինը դնեմ՝ որպես լիրիկական զեղում  :Jpit: .




> Առավոտյան վաղ չարթնանալու դեպքում ոնց որ մի կարևոր բան բաց թողած լինեմ, ու վերջին ժամանակները՝ մոտ մի տարի կամ ավել, փաստորեն, միշտ բաց եմ թողել... Վաղ արթնանալ ասելով՝ ես նկատի ունեմ ամենաուշը վեցի կողմերը, թե չէ՝ յոթին միշտ էլ արթնանում ու հիմնականում վեր եմ կենում, բայց յոթին թե ութին՝ առանձնապես տարբերություն չկա, քանի որ լույսն արդեն բացված է լինում առանց քեզ։ Բացի էն աննկարագրելի կախարդական զգացողությունից, նաև օրդ է ուրիշ կերպ սկսվում, ու մի տեսակ ոնց որ դու ինքդ հնարավորություն ունենաս որոշելու, թե օրդ ոնց սկսվի, քանի որ դու ու օրը միասին եք արթնանում։ Իսկ ուշ արթնանալու դեպքում դու միջամտելու հնարավորություն չես ունենում կարծես, արթնանում ես, իսկ նա արդեն սկսվել է առանց քեզ...

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), E-la Via (23.08.2013), ivy (23.08.2013), Արշակ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Վազգեն (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի բան մոռացա ասել։ Էն, որ համարվում ա, որ, իբր, ցանկացած մարդ պիտի օրական 2-3 լ ջուր խմի, իմ կարծիքով, շատ սխալ բան ա։ Ախր մարդկանց թե՛ սննդակարգերը, թե՛ ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունը էնքան տարբեր են, որ բոլորին նույն թիվը վերագրելն ու տենց «պեչատելը» աբսուրդ ա։ Ասենք, պատկերացրեք, միրգ–բանջարեղեն չուտող կամ համարյա չուտող մարդուն ու հումակերին ասեն, որ նույն քանակի ջուր պիտի խմեն էն դեպքում, երբ մեկի սնունդը մեծ մասամբ ջրից ա կազմված, իսկ մյուսինը գրեթե չի պարունակում ջուր։ 
> 
> Ու հետո զոռով ջուր խմելն էլ մի բան չի ախր։ Կարդացել եմ, որ դա էլ իր վնասներն ունի։


Ան, էդ որ «ասում են», նախ միջինացված թիվ ա, երկրորդ 2-3լ չի, 1.5-2 ա, երրորդ ջուր չի, հեղուկ ա: Ամեն մարդու համար իր հեղուկի պահանջներն առանձին են հաշվարկվում: Սովորաբար հաշվի ա առնվում, որ մոտավորապես կես լիտրը միրգ-բանջարեղենի հետ ա մտնում: Բայց լիքը ուրիշ հանգամանքներ էլ են հաշվի առնվում. կոնկրետ վայրի կլիմա, ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն, քաշ, առողջություն և այլն: Ու մեկ ա, չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց կարա միրգ-բանջարեղենը ծարավի զգացողություն չառաջացնի: Էն ա, էսօր նախաճաշին մի աման ելակ եմ կերել, մի հատ էլ բանան: Հիմա ծարավ մեռնում եմ:  




> Մի բան էլ ասեմ ու ժամանակավորապես թռնեմ էս թեմայից ։
> 
> Շուտ քնելու մասին արդեն ահագին ասվեց։ Բայց մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ. էդ իմ սիրած թեման ա, էլի ։ Ճիշտն ասած՝ իսկական շուտն ինձ համար հինգին–վեցին արթնանալն ա, որովհետև էն զգացողությունը, որ մարդ ունենում ա էդ ժամերին արթնանալիս, իմ կարծիքով, ոչ մի բանի հետ չի կարող համեմատվել, կարևորը լույսը բացվելուց առաջ արթնանալն ու վեր կենալն ա, իսկ դրանից հետո արդեն տարբերություն չկա, թե որ ժամին, նկատի ունեմ էդ զգացողության առումով։ Թե չէ՝ ընդհանրապես շուտ քնելն ու շուտ արթնանալն ամեն դեպքում առողջարար ա ու շատ ավելի լավ ա, քան ուշ քնելն ու ուշ կամ շուտ արթնանալը։ Ուղղակի լուսաբացից առաջ արթնանալը մի լրիվ ուրիշ զգացողություն ա։ Ես դա կոչում եմ լուսաբացի էֆեկտ։ Ի դեպ, դրա մասին մի քանի անգամ գրրառում եմ արել բլոգումս, վերջինը դնեմ՝ որպես լիրիկական զեղում .


Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե շուտ քնել-արթնանալը լավ ա, բայց հույսն արևածագի վրա դնելը, իմ կարծիքով, անհեթեթություն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ դա ավելի շուտ Հնդկաստան-Չինաստանից եկած գաղափար ա, որտեղ տարվա ընթացքում արևածագը ժամային նման սարսափելի տատանում չի տալիս: Ասենք, եթե ձմռանը Յոենսուում ուզեի արևածագին արթնանալ, պիտի ժամը տասին նոր ոտքի կանգնեի, մինչդեռ էնտեղ ութ-իննին էի արթնանում: Իսկ էստեղ՝ Խրոնինգենում, ամռանը եթե ուզենամ արևածագին արթնանալ, պիտի ժամը չորսից ոտքի վրա լինեմ, իսկ մայրամուտին քնելը կստացվի ժամը տասնմեկ-տասներկուսին քնել: Արդյունքում՝ ընդամենը չորս-հինգ ժամ ես քնում, ինչը նույնքան վնասակար ա, ինչքան ուշ քնել-շուտ կամ ուշ արթնանալը: Էլ չեմ ուզում մտածել, թե Յոենսուում սա ոնց կլիներ: Էնտեղից պատմում են, որ կեսգիշերին դեռ արևը շողում ա, մայր մտնելու մտադրություն չունի:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013)

----------


## E-la Via

> Իմ համեստ կարծիքով (ու բժշկական հիգիենայի դասախոսների համեստ կարծիքներով ) արևորսությունը մեր երկրում հակառակ ռեժիմով ավելի ա պետք՝ հոկտեմբերից մայիս, որովհետև մայիսից հոկտեմբեր մեկ ա ճառագայթման մակարդակը նորմայից մի բան էլ շատ ա, պետք ա մնացած ամիսներին աշխատես լրացնես:


Դե ես ձեր համեստ կարծիքին հո դեմ չե՞մ  :Smile: :
Փաստն այն է, որ այդ ամիսներին շատ ավելի դժվար է արևաորսությամբ զբաղվել: Ցուրտ է,անհարմար և այլն... Մարդիկ անգամ տաք ամիսներին են դրանից խուսափում, մեծամասմաբ տնակյաց կյանքի, ալարկոտության, նորաձևության ու էլ չգիտեմ ինչերի պատճառով: Կգերադասեն երկու անգամ հաճախել սոլյարի, քանի տաս օր վաղ արթնանալ ու մի տաս րոպե պառկել մեղմ արևի տակ:
Պետք է ուղղակի ճիշտ ժամեր ընտրել ու ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ անել: Էդ դեպքում վտանգը մինիմումի կհասցնես ,ուզածդ կստանաս, դեռ մի բան էլ "ձմեռվա պաշար" կհավաքես:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ընդհանուր առմամբ, իհարկե շուտ քնել-արթնանալը լավ ա, բայց հույսն արևածագի վրա դնելը, իմ կարծիքով, անհեթեթություն ա: Կարծում եմ՝ դա ավելի շուտ Հնդկաստան-Չինաստանից եկած գաղափար ա, որտեղ տարվա ընթացքում արևածագը ժամային նման սարսափելի տատանում չի տալիս: Ասենք, եթե ձմռանը Յոենսուում ուզեի արևածագին արթնանալ, պիտի ժամը տասին նոր ոտքի կանգնեի, մինչդեռ էնտեղ ութ-իննին էի արթնանում: Իսկ էստեղ՝ Խրոնինգենում, ամռանը եթե ուզենամ արևածագին արթնանալ, պիտի ժամը չորսից ոտքի վրա լինեմ, իսկ մայրամուտին քնելը կստացվի ժամը տասնմեկ-տասներկուսին քնել: Արդյունքում՝ ընդամենը չորս-հինգ ժամ ես քնում, ինչը նույնքան վնասակար ա, ինչքան ուշ քնել-շուտ կամ ուշ արթնանալը: Էլ չեմ ուզում մտածել, թե Յոենսուում սա ոնց կլիներ: Էնտեղից պատմում են, որ կեսգիշերին դեռ արևը շողում ա, մայր մտնելու մտադրություն չունի:


Բյուր, ձեր «եվրոպաներում» երկար չեմ ապրել, հետևաբար սեփական փորձից չեմ կարող խոսել ու էֆեկտիվ լուծում առաջարկել, բայց գոնե Հայաստանում կարող ենք էդ հրաշքը վայելել  :Jpit:  Արևածագը նորմալ ժամի ա լինում, կարելի ա միշտ էլ արևածագից առաջ արթնանալ, դե իսկ երեկոյան պարտադիր չի մայրամուտին, ուղղակի նենց քնես, որ արևածագին զարթնելուց բավարար քանակով քնած լինես արդեն։ Իմ փորձից 10-11–ին քնելը ամենալավն ա լինում։ 
Ընդ որում, նկատել եմ, որ եթե շուտ ես քնում, քունդ ավելի որակով ա լինում ու ավելի շուտ ես հագենում։ Օրինակ՝ ես որ ժամը 1-ին քնեմ, 8–9 ժամ քնելն էլ հաճախ հերիք չի լինում, իսկ 10-11-ին քնելու դեպքում  5-6 ժամը հերիք ա լինում։ Ու արդյունքում շահում եմ լիքը ժամանակ, ընդ որում, առավոտվա առույգ ժամերը։  :Smile: 

Իհարկե, էս ամենը որոշ չափով ինդիվիդուալ ա, պայմանավորված տվյալ մարդու առանձնահատկություններով ու երկար տարիների կենցաղով, բայց կարծում եմ սրանք հիմնականում ընդհանուր մարդկային օրգանիզմից, բնությունից բխող սկզբունքներ են, որոնք ընդհանուր առմամբ համընկնում են ու դրանց հետևելը շատացնում ա կենսական էներգիան։

----------

Ուլուանա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Չնայած շատերը ասեցին, բայց ես էլ իմ մի քանի թոփ կանոնները գրեմ 
> 
> *Գիշերը շուտ քնել, շուտ արթնանալ։* Էս ահավոր կարևոր ա։


Համաձայն եմ, ես քշերվահազարի կողմերն էի քնել, հիմա նոր արթնացել եմ, հազար ու մի գործ կա, բայց ինձ սենց եմ զգում՝  :Huh:

----------

CactuSoul (23.08.2013), impression (23.08.2013), Արշակ (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, ձեր «եվրոպաներում» երկար չեմ ապրել, հետևաբար սեփական փորձից չեմ կարող խոսել ու էֆեկտիվ լուծում առաջարկել, բայց գոնե Հայաստանում կարող ենք էդ հրաշքը վայելել  Արևածագը նորմալ ժամի ա լինում, կարելի ա միշտ էլ արևածագից առաջ արթնանալ, դե իսկ երեկոյան պարտադիր չի մայրամուտին, ուղղակի նենց քնես, որ արևածագին զարթնելուց բավարար քանակով քնած լինես արդեն։ Իմ փորձից 10-11–ին քնելը ամենալավն ա լինում։ 
> Ընդ որում, նկատել եմ, որ եթե շուտ ես քնում, քունդ ավելի որակով ա լինում ու ավելի շուտ ես հագենում։ Օրինակ՝ ես որ ժամը 1-ին քնեմ, 8–9 ժամ քնելն էլ հաճախ հերիք չի լինում, իսկ 10-11-ին քնելու դեպքում  5-6 ժամը հերիք ա լինում։ Ու արդյունքում շահում եմ լիքը ժամանակ, ընդ որում, առավոտվա առույգ ժամերը։ 
> 
> Իհարկե, էս ամենը որոշ չափով ինդիվիդուալ ա, պայմանավորված տվյալ մարդու առանձնահատկություններով ու երկար տարիների կենցաղով, բայց կարծում եմ սրանք հիմնականում ընդհանուր մարդկային օրգանիզմից, բնությունից բխող սկզբունքներ են, որոնք ընդհանուր առմամբ համընկնում են ու դրանց հետևելը շատացնում ա կենսական էներգիան։


Արշակ, տվյալ դեպքում էֆեկտիվ լուծում չկա: Նույն կերպ էլ մուսուլմաններն են ստեղ տանջվում, երբ Ռամադանի ժամանակ արևածագից մինչև մայրամուտ ոչ մի բան չեն ուտում ու խմում, էլ չեմ ասում իրանց գլխացավանքի հասնող աղոթքի ժամերի մասին, ստիպված գիշերները չեն քնում: Ասածս ինչ ա՝ մուսուլմանությունն էլ, արևածագին արթնանալու համար, ստեղծված չի հյուսիսային երկրների համար:

Ու անգամ Երևանում: Ձմռանն արևածագը բավական ուշ ա: Իսկ ինդիվիդուալ լինելու հետ համաձայն եմ: Եթե ես անտանելի հոգնած չեմ սատկում, տասնմեկից շուտ քնելն ինձ համար տնաքանդություն ա, դեռ տասնմեկն էլ ա շուտ, ամենալավը տասներկուսն ա: Ու նույն կերպ ութից շուտ արթնանալն ա տնաքանդություն: Նույնիսկ ութին արթնանալու դեպքում, մեկ ա, մինչև ժամը տասը ես ֆունկցիոնել չեմ, ես ոչ բու եմ, ոչ արտույտ, իմ էֆեկտիվ ժամերն առավոտը տասից երեկոյան ութն են:

----------


## Արշակ

Բյուր, դե ձմռանը կարծում եմ ավելի շատ ա քուն պետք, նենց որ արևածագի ուշանալը ինձ թվում ա վատ չի  :Smile:  
Ինչ վերաբերում ա բու/արտույտին, գուցե սխալվում եմ, բայց հակված եմ նրան, որ ընդհանրապես մարդը իր կառուցվածքով ի սկզբանե արտույտ ա (ասենք իզուր չի, որ մթության մեջ չենք տեսնում և այլն), ու բու դառնում ա կենցաղի ու հանգամանքների բերումով. ադապտացվում ա։  :Think: 

Հա, մեկ էլ, E-la-Via-ն գրել էր կոնտրաստային ցնցուղի մասին, էնքան էլ վստահ չեմ որ դա լավ բան ա, բայց այ սառը ցնցուղը շատ կայֆ բան ա. արյունդ սկսում ա եռալ, թարմանում, նորից ծնված ես զգում քեզ  :Smile:  Որպեսզի շատ դաժան չլինի, կարող եք ուղղակի լողանալուց քիչ–քիչ ջերմաստիճանը իջացնել՝ էդ ընթացքում մարմինը ինտենսիվ շփելով։ Տենց ահագին հեշտ ա ստացվում։ 
Իսկ ամենալավը ուղղակի սառը ջրի մեջ ընկղմվելն ա։ Դրա համ էֆեկտն ա ավելի լավ, համ ավելի հեշտ ա։ Իհարկե, բնակարանային պայմաններում էնքան էլ հասանելի չի։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սառը ցնցուղը չգիտեմ, բայց անկախ տարվա եղանակից ու դրսի ջերմաստիճանից ես սառը ջրով եմ լվացվում, ու դա շատ հաճելի բան ա:

----------

Արշակ (23.08.2013)

----------

